# Been Iced in and shops to cold



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 9, 2007)

so I've been trying to improve my photography:
Do you see any difference,I think the 2nd is sharper


----------



## dalemcginnis (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, the second looks much better to me


----------



## les-smith (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel your pain Roy.  I don't know if you got it worse there than here, but no matter how you slice it the ice isn't pretty.

I agree with you, the second appears to be sharper.  I can see the reds a lot better and the shine lines seem to be more vivid.  

Very nice pen by the ways, the material looks great.


----------



## TBone (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree, the reds look better in the second photo as does the shine. The pen looks great. I feel bad for you with the ice.  It's supposed to only get to 75 here tomorrow  []
Be safe


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2007)

They look the same from here, it could be my monitor (or my eyes).

At any rate...both pics show a top notch pen [^]


----------



## Aderhammer (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmm the shadow is funky though.  It swirls around and throws off the picture


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 9, 2007)

The second one is a smidgen sharper. But both are very usable online.

My shop, too, is too cold to work in. I am in the process of insulating and planning on putting a small wood stove in.


----------

